# 93 chevy..



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

93 chevy pickup..no 4x4 drive..The light comes on part way(floor) but not showing it in four wheel drive.replaced actuator checked fuse..Is there a relay to check ??.Still not working...any ideas or thoughts on what else to check ?? Thanks..


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

Check the wiring. I believe some of the wiring is close to the exhaust manifold. Check to see if there is a fried wire.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

how does the light come on "part" way ????


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;1565025 said:


> how does the light come on "part" way ????


Good question. I'm curious, too.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Doesn't the light come on the floor console after the front axle engages?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

From what I remember on mine,,,it did


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

dieselss;1565025 said:


> how does the light come on "part" way ????


It just shows 2 wheels lite up...not the back 2 ..If i remember right..


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

2COR517;1565162 said:


> Doesn't the light come on the floor console after the front axle engages?


No...only the front ones light up if i remember right ..


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

So the front wheels lite up and not the back wheels? Have you checked to see if the front and rear drive shafts are spinning when the shifter is in 4wd?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

road2damascus;1564952 said:


> Check the wiring. I believe some of the wiring is close to the exhaust manifold. Check to see if there is a fried wire.


okay...will look..


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

road2damascus;1565334 said:


> So the front wheels lite up and not the back wheels? Have you checked to see if the front and rear drive shafts are spinning when the shifter is in 4wd?


I have not put it on jack stands and looked...that was my next thing to try ...


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

You can also have some one drive it slowly while you lay on the pavement and look. If both drive shafts are spinning and it doesn't engage the 4wd it could be a shift fork or worse the differential is messed up. If the front shaft is not spinning it could be the shift linkage, wiring, or your new actuator is bad. some of them are China made junk. Just some areas for you to checkout. 

I don't think that year had a transfer case control unit under the dash but i could be wrong. If someone else knows for sure about the control unit, please chime in.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

the actuator is a doorman..i hoping it is good quality..i was playing in the drive...it definitely dose not feel like it is engaging..


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

When sifting back to 2wd, does the rear wheels on the shift diagram lite up? 

Check to see if the front shaft is spinning in 4wd. That will at least tell you that the problem is before or after the drive shaft.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Only the front part of the indicator is supposta light up. It indicates that the ft axle is engaging. It is normal. Put it 4x4 and try and turn if you get a binding its in 4x4


----------



## jmacey (Oct 3, 2008)

Just had the same problem on my 95 k1500 The transfer switch on 
Top of the transfer case was no good . Jumping out the switch pigtail 
Wires should lock in the front diff .


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

road2damascus;1565389 said:


> You can also have some one drive it slowly while you lay on the pavement and look.


Someone you really really trust!

...or duct-tape a USB webcam to your undercarriage.

I bought a USB borescope on a 16' cable on eBay for $20 to use for stuff like this (as well as looking inside spark plug holes, transmission drain plug holes, etc).


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

dieselss;1565414 said:


> Only the front part of the indicator is supposta light up. It indicates that the ft axle is engaging. It is normal. Put it 4x4 and try and turn if you get a binding its in 4x4


I tried that right away....there seems to be no binding..


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

theholycow;1565518 said:


> Someone you really really trust!
> 
> ...or duct-tape a USB webcam to your undercarriage.
> 
> I bought a USB borescope on a 16' cable on eBay for $20 to use for stuff like this (as well as looking inside spark plug holes, transmission drain plug holes, etc).


Yes...,that is funny...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Really. The light comes on,,,but when you turn tight on the road nothing ?? Hummmm


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Any difference in 4lo?


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

Back two should come on with your parking/headlights. Front two and 4x4 symbol should light up when the front axle is engaged.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

2COR517;1565718 said:


> Any difference in 4lo?


NO ...Nothing


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there any switch at the 4X4 shifter that activates the actuator ??


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

theholycow;1565518 said:


> Someone you really really trust!
> 
> ...or duct-tape a USB webcam to your undercarriage.
> 
> I bought a USB borescope on a 16' cable on eBay for $20 to use for stuff like this (as well as looking inside spark plug holes, transmission drain plug holes, etc).


Good ideaThumbs Up


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Up date...The front drive shaft turns..But a kinda rattle or grind noise from the front differential ..Kinda like cards or a stick in a spoked wheel ..Not real loud.....like it is trying to engage ...Brand new Actuator....Doorman
Any Ideas ????


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

RichG53;1568337 said:


> Up date...The front drive shaft turns..But a kinda rattle or grind noise from the front differential ..Kinda like cards or a stick in a spoked wheel ..Not real loud.....like it is trying to engage ...
> Any Ideas ????


My guess is a bad cv joint. Or i should say, start with checking the cv joints.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Noise sounds like it is coming from Differential...Not Axle ..It is trying to engage..


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

only other thought,,,,have you changed the fluid lately?? i ended up dropping my front axle b/c the fluid had never been changed and it turned in a gooy mess. what if you pull the acuator back out and see whats inside the housing??


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

RichG53;1568337 said:


> Up date...The front drive shaft turns..But a kinda rattle or grind noise from the front differential ..Kinda like cards or a stick in a spoked wheel ..Not real loud.....like it is trying to engage ...Brand new Actuator....Doorman
> Any Ideas ????


Sounds like the actuator is not fully extending. Dorman products are generally very good but. it could be a fluke. Easy to rule it out. Pull the actuator, insert a lug nut or 3/8 drive socket (about 7/8" is a good size) in the opening, and re-install the actuator. You may need to rotate the driveshaft slightly to get the right side axle shaft to engage so the actuator will thread in. Leave the actuator unplugged and try the four wheel drive......


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay...This is not my truck...But i did notice the fluid to be rather dirty grayish metal film when i changed the actuator...So is it possible a bad Actuator ??? Will inserting the socket help to engage the front differential ??

Thanks for the suggestions..


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Any other ideas ??? This guy dose not know how to take care of his vehicles... His Mechanic comes in a can or bottle of magic additive...


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

You know, you can buy an upgraded front axle actuator for those trucks from GM. Not sure if doorman has the updated style. GM had a lot of problems with the old actuators and upgraded in 98? i believe. If I remember correctly there is like a spacer/slug in between the old style actuator and diff, Did that get put back in when you changed the actuator? Its been a long time since I changed one of those, but maybe thats your problem. If not, upgrade to the newer style


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I did no9t see any spacer or feel any thing when i took out this one...Unless it was replaced before by some one else and they lost it or did not put it in..
So i'm lost on this idea..


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a 93 and hated it for that reason but if i remember correctly Summit Motors had a kit you could install in the truck that allowed you to activate the axles from within the cab and then just use the transfer case to go in and out of 4 wheel. i think there is some kind of switch on the transfer case that caused the front axle actuator or whatever its called to engage the axles(the Chevy tech told me it was gas activated by heat which made a lot of sense considering the colder it was the longer it took to engage)


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I did check the new actuator it is working...But i did find that the right side axle needs to be replaced..The universal joint is gone..I hope this solves my problem..Hats off to the one that suggested that might be the problem..Will be looking into this..
Thanks to all that made suggestions ..And the help...very much appreciated..


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

differential is probably busted doesn't take much to break them either


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

It was a broken Axle u Joint..


----------

